# Is servicing a JLC a very costly affair?



## aaroniusl

Hi I am thinking of getting a Reverso but the salesperson at my local AD told me that servicing a JLC watch is extremely costly, much more so than a Rolex. When I said servicing, i mean the 5-6 years interval servicing of the mechanical movement of the watch.

Anyone done servicing on their JLCs before care to share roughly how much servicing costs?


----------



## Watchbreath

In five years time servicing will run 1K USD plus.


----------



## marker2037

Watchbreath said:


> In five years time servicing will run 1K USD plus.


Based on what?


----------



## BBCDoc

I sent my RGGMT for full service last month at the Singapore Boutique, was quoted SGD 1,200


----------



## i20rider

Vintage JLC 's are what get pricy. IV seen 1500-5k services


----------



## sidney004

i20rider said:


> Vintage JLC 's are what get pricy. IV seen 1500-5k services


The vintage JLC's are relatively simple movements; any good independent watchmaker can service these. Randy Vortman in Castro Valley has completely disassembled and serviced two of my vintage JLC's in the $300-$400 range. Great job and they run perfectly. Unless you've got a broken part that can't be obtained anyplace else, I'd never pay prices like that for an AD to service it. There's no pixie dust used in these movements.


----------



## JPfeuffer

Can always sell/flip it before the service interval ;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

Based on my time behind the counter taking in watches for service.


marker2037 said:


> Based on what?


----------



## marker2037

Watchbreath said:


> Based on my time behind the counter taking in watches for service.


So you're saying a basic one sided Reverso like the TT1931 will cost $1k to service 5 years from now? That's nearly 1/5 the price of the watch and if so, would not be worth buying any JLC watches in the future.


----------



## Watchbreath

Most watch buyers don't take servicing cost into consideration when buying a watch, whether the cost matters to you, is strictly up to you. What will be the price of 
that watch in 5 years? Prices have nearly doubled since I was selling them and the purchasing power of the USD has fallen nearly 50% in the last 12 years. ect.ect.


marker2037 said:


> So you're saying a basic one sided Reverso like the TT1931 will cost $1k to service 5 years from now? That's nearly 1/5 the price of the watch and if so, would not be worth buying any JLC watches in the future.


----------



## Michael Maddan

I agree @ wild & weird AD prices...$1,000 for a cleaning??? Folks: as a hobbyist using pro-grade materials, I've cleaned several hundred watches over the past quarter century...unless there's something rusted / broken / twisted (!), a watch is a watch: they're disassembled, cleaned, put together, and regulated...I like to install a new mainspring, too...that's it...really! I've worked on Omega, Longines, Hamilton, Blancpain, etc., etc. For a high-grade JLC, $300-400 makes some sense...much more, really?? Oh well...to each, their own, yes? Michael.


----------



## Watchbreath

And paying $20 for a service for the first time didn't make sense to me either, but that was 48 years ago.


Michael Maddan said:


> I agree @ wild & weird AD prices...$1,000 for a cleaning??? Folks: as a hobbyist using pro-grade materials, I've cleaned several hundred watches over the past quarter century...unless there's something rusted / broken / twisted (!), a watch is a watch: they're disassembled, cleaned, put together, and regulated...I like to install a new mainspring, too...that's it...really! I've worked on Omega, Longines, Hamilton, Blancpain, etc., etc. For a high-grade JLC, $300-400 makes some sense...much more, really?? Oh well...to each, their own, yes? Michael.


----------



## Turbora13

marker2037 said:


> So you're saying a basic one sided Reverso like the TT1931 will cost $1k to service 5 years from now? That's nearly 1/5 the price of the watch and if so, would not be worth buying any JLC watches in the future.


JLC watches are actually good value when you consider what you're getting. Other manufacturers who don't come close to JLC quality often cost just as much to service. Factoring in 1k service cost over 5 years really isn't that bad... There are also other costs to consider like wear and tear on leather straps and those are not cheap either.


----------



## BBCDoc

Just got my RGGMT back from servicing in Singapore. Cost me SGD 990 (USD 733) for full service, no parts replaced. Took them just over 1 month, pleasantly surprised by the turn around time.


----------



## vwatchv

I have a JLC Reverso Classique and servicing has been quoted at $680 to replace the crown through an AD, does that seem reasonable? Or should I seek out an independent watchmaker?


----------



## Watchbreath

Was it two quotes or one, 600 and 680?


vwatchv said:


> I have a JLC Reverso Classique and servicing has been quoted at $680 to replace the crown through an AD, does that seem reasonable? Or should I seek out an independent watchmaker?


----------



## vwatchv

Watchbreath said:


> Was it two quotes or one, 600 and 680?


My apologies I've mistyped. It was $680 for servicing through a non-AD, but my understanding is that the watch is with JLC. If I'm to believe what I read online, all JLC servicing is done through the company because parts aren't sold to independent watch repair.

I asked not to have the crystal replaced nor the case polished, as I'm trying to keep it in original condition.

The watch winds without stopping and does not run. It was working well and keeping great time the day before and weeks previous.

Thanks for taking the time to ask!

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwatchv

If you have any servicing experiences you'd be willing to post or PM it would be much appreciated. If not, thanks again

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergey1971

Just have my JLC Master Control with 899 movement serviced through NYC boutique. It was $820 and took three months.

This is what has been done.


----------



## vwatchv

Thanks!


----------



## phunky_monkey

3 months for a basic service is nuts. Was it down locally in NYC, or sent to Switzerland?


----------



## Sergey1971

It was serviced in Texas. They waited for parts from Switzerland.


----------



## JLVox

Wow! Didn't realize all of this. Wonder how much a amvox would cost?


----------



## jerbear00

Anxious about servicing my duoface now


----------



## Watchbreath

Get a big 'Piggy Bank'.


jerbear00 said:


> Anxious about servicing my deface now


----------



## firefly0071

$US950 for the service of my 2005 JLC Memovox.


----------



## JeffreyS

The JLC website has a service cost estimator on its front page. That’s a good starting point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avivalasvegas

The older you go, the cheaper it gets. Almost all vintage JLC's can be serviced for under $500.


----------



## Porsche993

Servicing costs are not that high. I was quoted similar cost to service an Omega Speedmaster moonwatch and a JLC Geophysic TS.


----------



## Josh R.

My suggestion: find a reputable local, independent watchmaker. Mine has worked on a large assortment of brands, from A. Lange to Breguet to Omega co-axials. He charged me $150 to entirely service the movement of a 15 year old JLC MGT. That's the only work the watch required.


----------



## Watchbreath

Yep, finding one can be a real challenge.


Josh R. said:


> My suggestion: find a reputable local, independent watchmaker. Mine has worked on a large assortment of brands, from A. Lange to Breguet to Omega co-axials. He charged me $150 to entirely service the movement of a 15 year old JLC MGT. That's the only work the watch required.


----------



## VintageVagabound

My memovox tribute to the deep sea was running -15. I thought it needed service but a local watchmaker inspected it, put it on the timeographer and told me to wait. He cleaned and adjusted it for $70 saving me a ton of money since I thought I’d have to have JLC service it.


----------



## aball

My brother had his Titanium Diving GMT Q187T170 serviced by the factory because local watchmakers didn't want to touch it. It took them 3.5 months to return it, and cost $1,135. He felt it was too slow and too expensive, despite the fact they brushed the case and bracelet to perfection. I have to say I agree with him. The worst part is that it's now running at +6 seconds... Overall we expected better from JLC.


----------



## BBCDoc

Just got my Reverso Grande GMT back from service in Singapore. Had a problem adjusting the quickset hour back and forth - some slippage of gears were apparent. 

Went through a full service, took about 4 weeks and cost me approx SGD 1,200. However, it now comes with 2 year warranty for service work...seen to recall last time it was only 12 months at best. 

I also requested to see the damaged parts - they even enclosed them in a small bag for my inspection. 

The case polishing was also flawless. 

Good work...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rndm_usr

I've had two experiences with JLC factory servicing and have been pleasantly surprised both times.

#1 - Master Control Geographic took about 6 weeks (from the US to Switzerland and back) and cost ~ USD $1130. Came back looking and working perfectly. As a follow up roughly 22 months into the two year warranty the rotor became sticky and the watch stopped winding properly. JLC took it back for a second complete service at no cost with no questions asked.

#2 - Bought a pre-owned Master Compressor diver that turned out to be running approx. 30s fast per day and to have a loose lume pip on the bezel. Sent it in expecting a truly eye watering bill (I hear the bezel alone is usually $3k). Received the watch back in perfect condition in 6 weeks again at no charge as it was still in warranty from the original owner and JLC again did not quibble.


So for me it's been a good experience so far with JLC. As for the cost and time I would recommend checking out a few videos on watch servicing on you tube. I was also a bit sceptical, but when you consider they basically disassemble and reassemble and test the entire watch you kind of get why it costs what it does.


----------



## aball

So it seems $1135 is the going rate. Yeah a lot of work, but as the OP was asking, it's more expensive than Omega and Rolex. I'm going to have my Breitling B01 serviced soon - should be interesting to see where they fit in.



rndm_usr said:


> I've had two experiences with JLC factory servicing and have been pleasantly surprised both times.
> 
> #1 - Master Control Geographic took about 6 weeks (from the US to Switzerland and back) and cost ~ USD $1130. Came back looking and working perfectly. As a follow up roughly 22 months into the two year warranty the rotor became sticky and the watch stopped winding properly. JLC took it back for a second complete service at no cost with no questions asked.
> 
> #2 - Bought a pre-owned Master Compressor diver that turned out to be running approx. 30s fast per day and to have a loose lume pip on the bezel. Sent it in expecting a truly eye watering bill (I hear the bezel alone is usually $3k). Received the watch back in perfect condition in 6 weeks again at no charge as it was still in warranty from the original owner and JLC again did not quibble.
> 
> So for me it's been a good experience so far with JLC. As for the cost and time I would recommend checking out a few videos on watch servicing on you tube. I was also a bit sceptical, but when you consider they basically disassemble and reassemble and test the entire watch you kind of get why it costs what it does.


----------



## rndm_usr

@ aball Fair comment there. I will say though that I had a Submariner serviced by Rolex in the same time frame and that cost $850. Considering the added complication of the MC Geographic movement I wasn't too shocked.


----------



## Porsche993

Considering Omega Pro manual movements are far simpler than the JLC's and cost $965 to service I think the ~10% higher JLC costs compare very favorably. If the price was over $2K then I would say you have a point.

And to those who think JLC service falls below par, even RSC's have issues
https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=630224


----------



## sackrace

What would people estimate the master control chronograph would cost for a service?


----------



## Watchbreath

My guess, 900 USD.


sackrace said:


> What would people estimate the master control chronograph would cost for a service?


----------



## firefly0071

My JLC memovox clock is about $US460 for service.

The clock is over 50 years.


----------



## GTuned

JLVox said:


> Wow! Didn't realize all of this. Wonder how much a amvox would cost?


In 2013 for my Amvox 2:

Complete service £ 700.00 (Back then that would have been about $1100)

- Complete dismantling of the case and movement 
- Ultrasonic cleaning of the case 
- Replacement of all gaskets and screws 
- Replacement of the battery (for quartz models) 
- Movement cleaning and oiling of components and replacement where applicable 
- Escapement and regulation checks 
- Dial and hands fitting 
- Watch re-assembly 
- Water-resistance test 
- Movement regulation and Power reserve check 
- Control the functioning of the watch for at least 48hrs 
- Adjust the clasp

Yes, I paid it.. but guess what happened next? I went wild on ETA powered microbrands.. then realised that Japanese and Chinese movements were fine too and the sky was the limit. You could buy a couple for the price of one service. And if they went bad? Throw them away. Of course I would never throw them away, and frankly none have gone bad. Love them! A couple of hundred micros later.. I even bought tools to service them myself, after all a complete movement is the cost of a fraction of the service of a "proper" Swiss watch.


----------



## speed023

Now there is a Service Price Calculator on the official Jaeger-LeCoultre website. All you need to do is type your watch reference number and location and you will get a rough estimate how much it would cost to service your watch


----------



## sackrace

900 US is a bit steep for my tastes...


----------



## Londongirl

£750 in UK for standard service.


----------



## Porsche993

Regular service for the JLC Geophysic TS is $630.


----------



## JayLecoe

Totally worth it. price is fine compared to similar brands


----------



## mpaler

My Master Geographic set me back $750 for a full service


----------



## mattypants

just set up a savings account and auto-transfer 4 dollars to it each week (you won't even notice) and in five years, you'll have the service fee in hand.


----------



## Scblacksunshine!

More expensive than Omega. Recently got my JLC Master Compressor Chrono (Navy Seals) edition serviced. $830, took only 4 weeks and working good so far. Came back in a nice JLC traveling case we well.


----------



## DRWWE

My Master Hometime was just serviced at the center in Texas. Boutique handled everything for me. $880.00 US. A year ago, my Reverso Grande Automatique was serviced for just a bit less. I did not ask any independent watchmakers about service for my watches--I will only let JLC touch them. I question the recommended service interval of 5 years--is it really necessary in a modern watch?

So far for my collection, I have dealt with service centers for JLC, Omega, Rolex, and Panerai. Service costs are pretty consistent with the understanding that complications cost more to service than simpler watches. JLCs are not that much more than any of the others. This routine service isn't just a "cleaning." The watch is disassembled, fully cleaned, case is polished, worn parts are replaced, then the watch is reassembled and regulated before returning to the owner. There will also be a warranty on said service. When buying a watch, I don't care about service costs. Buy what you want and take care of it. These watches can be lifetime purchases if properly cared-for. 

Why would a salesman steer a customer away from JLC towards Rolex? Service costs aren't that much different and JLC makes better watches. Perhaps he was trying to move his tiny inventory of Datejusts. Reversos are fantastic watches. 

What is the service cost of Lange, Patek, VC?


----------



## ajw45

I actually think JLC service costs are quite reasonable especially for complications. Both my duometre and extreme lab were about $1100, not cheap, but for 450 to 550 part movements, seems reasonable.

Quality of service however it's something else, I honestly would rather pay more if it meant a better service experience.


----------

